# Ampli con TDA2050 súper compacto 2 x 2 (cm)



## vvnaon (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros, en esta ocasión les comparto una versión súper pequeña del TDA2050 de 2cm x 2cm, este proyecto lo copié de otra página y bueno como verán por el tamaño se me hizo una maravilla, total que me di a la tarea de armarlo así como se ve en la foto y con ciertos cambios que realicé en los componentes que ya están incluidos en la lista de componentes que adjunto, total que después de armado lo conecté a una memoria etc. etc. Y me encontré con la situación de que sonaba como radio mal sintonizado, por lo que me di a la tarea de visitar el datasheet del integrado para usmear que podría estar mal, como verán en la foto en la etapa de alimentación cuenta los ceramicos de 100nf (104) pero según el datasheet debe ir acompañados por dos filtros de 220mf a 25v que según como indica los puse, por suerte nada mas era eso pues sonó ya sin fallas; y la manera en que recomiendo soldarlos es (para no dañar la dimensión del proyecto) ya que son muy pequeños los cerámicos, ponerlos perpendicular al filtro y soldarlo, o sea el ceramico acostado pegado horizontalmente a la goma del filtro y soldar sus patas o simplemente a un lado de cada filtro recordando que donde se unen los filtros soldados al pbc van a la tierra del circuito, digo, los cerámicos (104) de igual manera en su unión indican pues donde se encuentra la tierra y el que ya a armado amplis con el TDA2050 ya sabrá mejor, pues bueno eso es todo, espero y sea de su agrado.

C1 - 0,47...22uF (poner uno de 1mf a 50v)
C2 - 22uF
C3 y C4 - 100nF
C5 - 150nF (154) de poliéster a 100v
R1 y R3 - 47k
R2 - 1...3,3k (poner una resistencia de 1K)
R4 - 1... 4,7 ohms /0,25W (poner una resistencia de 2.2 ohms)
Ucc - +/- 4,5...25V (Recomiendo 18 +/- V a 2A)


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 8, 2014)

Muy interesante el aporte, la verdad por las dimensiones de la placa está perfecto.
Sólo quería acotar que edites tú post y separar un poco los detalles  porque así como está se ve medio  confuso.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola Experimentador, gracias mira estas fotos tal vez sean mas explicitas con lo que acabo de de decir, de hecho los filtros de 220 mf los puedes cambiar para que sean más reducidos en espacio por unos de 100mf a 25V ya los probé y no hay problema, saludos

Saben, no se me ocurrió que podrían poner los filtros de 220mf o de 100 mf a 25 V  pues en la fuente de alimentación y así respetar el pbc sin que se modifique. Agrego que la tierra para los que no conozcan este integrado, es en donde están los números 1 y 2 en donde muestra la posición de los componentes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 8, 2014)

Muy lindo PCB, me gustan los PCBs bien miniaturitas!

El más chico que he hecho es de 0.5"x0.5" y traía un LDR, una resistencia y un preset.

Pero ten en cuenta que hay veces que no se consiguen capacitores de 100uF 25V tan pequeños, podrían no caber si alguien se anima a hacerlo. Te lo digo porque tengo un capacitor de 1000uF 16V del tamaño de uno de 470uF 50V o de casi 2 cm de diámetro.

Salu2!


----------



## braulillo (Ago 8, 2014)

Me ha pasado muchas veces que he hecho placas con planos descargados de internet, y cuando voy a montar los componentes me doy cuenta que en vez de venderme resistencias de 1/4, me venden de 1/2 y no caen en la placa, o me venden capacitores de los mismos valores y otros voltajes que tampoco caen en las placas :/


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 8, 2014)

Pues bueno, les comparto lo que hice con este miniproyecto en conjunto con el preampli para bajo que nos aporto en este foro “ricardoeni” (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-fender-frontman-25b-esquema-pcb-16640/) así como una entrada auxiliar (flat) a través de un acoplador de señales, la bocina que ven es de 10” de marca boschmann de doble bobina y la verdad la levanta bien (obvio no al 100%) ya sea con el auxiliar o el bajo también de 5 cuerdas o ambos, la quinta cuerda pues se oye sin distorción alguna muy bien 



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Muy lindo PCB, me gustan los PCBs bien miniaturitas!
> 
> El más chico que he hecho es de 0.5"x0.5" y traía un LDR, una resistencia y un preset.
> 
> ...


Órale que bien lo de tu ampli haber si me compartes fotos para verlo.

Y referente a los filtros es por eso el último mensaje que mandé hice la acotación de que se ponga mejor en la etapa de alimentación del ampli así se evita uno esa molestia; y bueno, yo tuve la suerte de encontrarlos chicos como verás, Saludos





braulillo dijo:


> Me ha pasado muchas veces que he hecho placas con planos descargados de internet, y cuando voy a montar los componentes me doy cuenta que en vez de venderme resistencias de 1/4, me venden de 1/2 y no caen en la placa, o me venden capacitores de los mismos valores y otros voltajes que tampoco caen en las placas :/



Braulillo que mal que no encuentres los componentes, si a mi también me pasa que pido resistencias y me ponen otras que ni siquiera pedí eso es castrante!!!!!


----------



## braulillo (Ago 8, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> Braulillo que mal que no encuentres los componentes, si a mi también me pasa que pido resistencias y me ponen otras que ni siquiera pedí eso es castrante!!!!!



No se, a mi no me han castrado, solo me han dado resistencias con otra disipacion de potencia..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> Saben, no se me ocurrió que podrían poner los filtros de 220mf o de 100 mf a 25 V  pues en la fuente de alimentación y así respetar el pbc sin que se modifique.


Hacer eso NO SIRVE. Los caps de 100uF o 220uF o lo que sea *DEBEN estar lo más cerca posible de los chips* amplificadores.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 9, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hacer eso NO SIRVE. Los caps de 100uF o 220uF o lo que sea *DEBEN estar lo más cerca posible de los chips* amplificadores.



Ok gracias por el consejo D.r Zoidberg


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 9, 2014)

> Órale que bien lo de tu ampli haber si me compartes fotos para verlo.
> 
> Y referente a los filtros es por eso el último mensaje que mandé hice la acotación de que se ponga mejor en la etapa de alimentación del ampli así se evita uno esa molestia; y bueno, yo tuve la suerte de encontrarlos chicos como verás, Saludos



No es que no te quiera mostrar unas fotitos de mi PCB, pero mi celular murió hace más de dos semanas... Pero no es ampli, es un módulo para un PCB que tengo en las fotos de perfil.

Y referente a los capacitores, llego un poco tarde pero ya te respondió el Dr. Zoidberg, no puedes poner los capacitores de bypass en la fuente de alimentación, ya que estos cumplen varias funciones:

1. Suministran energía cuando el ampli está al tope, ya que es mas facil que los capacitores de bajo valor den su energía almacenada que los de grande valor.

2. Previenen oscilaciones, principalmente los de 100nF, siempre se recomiendan dos pares, un par de capacitores electrolíticos de por lo menos 100uF para cualquier ampli y un par de 100nF. (para fuentes simétricas)

3. Sirven de reserva de energía cuando la fuente está algo alejada del ampli.

4. Por decirlo así, el ampli toma la energía del "primer capacitor que encuentra" y que mejor si es de bajo valor, ya que el capacitor chico da la energía más rápido. Se puede decir que este punto complementa el tercero.

Salu2!


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 9, 2014)

Si sabia de eso Domonation, de todas maneras agradezco la intención aunque no aplica para todos los amplificadores o mas bien dicho integrados, así como los transistores complementarios de gran potencia cómo los 2SC5200 y su complemento 2SA1943 pues son de otro tipo de filtrado, entre otros.

Otro consejo que hago dado que en este diseño los capacitores electrolíticos estan muy pegados al integrado y éste se calienta, para aislar un poco mas del calor a los filtros, les recomiendo que recorten un cuadrito del carton de litro de leche, de esos que estan metalizados por dentro para mayor conservación, el lado metalizado debe de ir hacia el integrado para que no llegue reitero el calor a los filtros.

Saludos.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 12, 2014)

@vvnaon Se bueno el PCB súper compacto, puede que al hacerlo bien pequeñito quede bien, pero este IC necesita un disipador mas grande que el diseño del PCB, así que ya no queda tan compacto, también ciertos componentes demasiado juntos generan oscilaciones entre si, es muy viable para varios de estos colocados en línea, así si quedan bien compactos.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 12, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @vvnaon Se bueno el PCB súper compacto, puede que al hacerlo bien pequeñito quede bien, pero este IC necesita un disipador mas grande que el diseño del PCB, así que ya no queda tan compacto, también ciertos componentes demasiado juntos generan oscilaciones entre si, es muy viable para varios de estos colocados en línea, así si quedan bien compactos.



Entonces cuando vaya a una tienda de música pediré un amplificador, con chasis, con textura, con bocina, con cable, con madera, con agarradera, con transformador, con regulador de voltaje, con PCB de reguladro de voltaje y lo importante con disipador de calor............ Jajajajajajajaaja.

Y bueno las oscilaciones realmente no se de que me hablas, no tuve problema de ningún tipo de oscilaciones 10" pulgadas de suspensión hablan más de lo que mencionas.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 12, 2014)

@vvnaon Por la forma de escribir y el sarcasmo veo lo tomaste por otro lado, solo te di mi punto de vista, esta muy bueno el pcb compacto te felicito mas no lo he criticado, solo te di mi punto de vista así lo hagas del tamaño de una cabeza de alfiler el disipador no se podrá reducir, al usar componentes robustos queda súper amontonado, lo ideal y viable es implementar componentes SMD cuando se requiere reducir el tamaño en estos Módulos, lo que conlleva a que el modulo no queda tan compacto es por el disipador solo quise decir ello, así que como lo elaboraste queda muy bien para colocar varias minietapas en línea, siendo 2cm x 2cm con 5 de estos queda de 10cm x 2cm algo muy bueno para construir

Respecto a las oscilaciones lo decía porque muchas veces ciertos componentes meten interferencia o oscilaciones al estar muy pegados unos contra otros esto puede causar algún daño en el Monolítico, para ello se realizan estas etapas compactas con SMD como se ven en ciertos amplificadores comerciales, no te lo digo en mala onda te lo digo por experiencia, y que he tenido ciertos problemas con estos Monolíticos al compactar ciertos circuitos con TDA, pero si no has tenido problemas con este diseño pues bueno


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 13, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @vvnaon Por la forma de escribir y el sarcasmo veo lo tomaste por otro lado, solo te di mi punto de vista, esta muy bueno el pcb compacto te felicito mas no lo he criticado, solo te di mi punto de vista así lo hagas del tamaño de una cabeza de alfiler el disipador no se podrá reducir, al usar componentes robustos queda súper amontonado, lo ideal y viable es implementar componentes SMD cuando se requiere reducir el tamaño en estos Módulos, lo que conlleva a que el modulo no queda tan compacto es por el disipador solo quise decir ello, así que como lo elaboraste queda muy bien para colocar varias minietapas en línea, siendo 2cm x 2cm con 5 de estos queda de 10cm x 2cm algo muy bueno para construir
> 
> Respecto a las oscilaciones lo decía porque muchas veces ciertos componentes meten interferencia o oscilaciones al estar muy pegados unos contra otros esto puede causar algún daño en el Monolítico, para ello se realizan estas etapas compactas con SMD como se ven en ciertos amplificadores comerciales, no te lo digo en mala onda te lo digo por experiencia, y que he tenido ciertos problemas con estos Monolíticos al compactar ciertos circuitos con TDA, pero si no has tenido problemas con este diseño pues bueno



Mi amigo Yetrox, perdón pero es que sonaba a crítica, no tenía conocimiento de los componentes SMD, me imagino que son como los que usan las memorias mp3 muy pequeños, o me equivoco? Aunque considero si es así, pues que algo tendrán que ver los tamaños, ya que los componentes pequeños son hechos para corrientes pequeñas pues no se ven en amplificadores de gran potencia a excepción de ciertos chips que están diseñados para esos tamaños, o no sé dime si me equivoco.

Respecto al disipador, pues en efecto no se puede cambiar, pues están diseñados para un cierto tamaño cada integrado para una correcta disipación, aunque puedes combinar un ventilador con el disipador y así hacer el disipador más pequeño de hecho en el proyecto que hice con el tubo le puse un cooler pequeño de 5v de tamaño de 3x3 cm dado que también los transoformadores se calientan, entonces provoca si no tiene una correcta ventilacion un calentamiento general del sistema y fue suficiente porque a pesar de estar chico el cooler tiene mucha potencia y lo puse en la tapa de arriba incluyendo el disipador, dado que el aire caliente es mas ligero que el frío, entonces usé la física jejeje, claro está con su espacio para jalar aire que está atrás de los potenciómetros y su espacio del ventilador para sacarlo.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 13, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> Mi amigo Yetrox, perdón pero es que sonaba a crítica, no tenía conocimiento de los componentes SMD, me imagino que son como los que usan las memorias mp3 muy pequeños, o me equivoco? Aunque considero si es así, pues que algo tendrán que ver los tamaños, ya que los componentes pequeños son hechos para corrientes pequeñas pues no se ven en amplificadores de gran potencia a excepción de ciertos chips que están diseñados para esos tamaños, o no sé dime si me equivoco.
> 
> Respecto al disipador, pues en efecto no se puede cambiar, pues están diseñados para un cierto tamaño cada integrado para una correcta disipación, aunque puedes combinar un ventilador con el disipador y así hacer el disipador más pequeño de hecho en el proyecto que hice con el tubo le puse un cooler pequeño de 5v de tamaño de 3x3 cm dado que también los transoformadores se calientan, entonces provoca si no tiene una correcta ventilacion un calentamiento general del sistema y fue suficiente porque a pesar de estar chico el cooler tiene mucha potencia y lo puse en la tapa de arriba incluyendo el disipador, dado que el aire caliente es mas ligero que el frío, entonces usé la física jejeje, claro está con su espacio para jalar aire que está atrás de los potenciómetros y su espacio del ventilador para sacarlo.


 
@vvnaon No problem... por ello quise aclarar ese punto, en cuanto a que no se ven amplificadores de gran potencia con SMD en ello si estas un poco confuso, no porque sean pequeños no significa que solo estén diseñados para voltajes o corrientes pequeñas, hoy en día los SMD es lo que mas se usa en amplificadores Clase D desde amplificadores de 2W hasta amplificadores de gran potencia, ahora los IC de potencia Monolíticos de potencias medianas vienen en SMD como este amplifier de 400W y también como ejemplo el Nuevo PCB del UCD












Como te comentaba no te estaba criticando tu trabajo, al contrario te quería dar un consejo para que el diseño que estas realizando te quedara mucho mas profesional, el cual se logra con componentes SMD, también te puedo dar un consejo para el disipador compacto, soldas el TDA por la parte de abajo así el disipador queda debajo del pcb y te quema mucho mas compacto


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 13, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @vvnaon No problem... por ello quise aclarar ese punto, en cuanto a que no se ven amplificadores de gran potencia con SMD en ello si estas un poco confuso, no porque sean pequeños no significa que solo estén diseñados para voltajes o corrientes pequeñas, hoy en día los SMD es lo que mas se usa en amplificadores Clase D desde amplificadores de 2W hasta amplificadores de gran potencia, ahora los IC de potencia Monolíticos de potencias medianas vienen en SMD como este amplifier de 400W y también como ejemplo el Nuevo PCB del UCD
> 
> 
> http://img.vip.alibaba.com/img/pb/232/072/382/382072232_349.JPG
> ...



Hola Yetrox, fíjate que si tenía el gusto de conocer este tipo de amplificadores, incluyendo los propios integrados de un archivo pdf de alguien que subió al foro llamado “5000 integrados para amplificador” solo que no lo había oído con el nombre técnico SMD (como seguro verdaderamente se llaman) y si como me imaginé y en referencia comento, la parte de diodos, resistencias, capacitores, etc. Por lo regular es pequeña, por eso era mi duda, pues estos componentes que yo menciono así como otros, están diseñados para este tipo de integrado clase D específicamente y no sé si para un TDA2050 o tal vez si, habría que hacer el experimento o no se si tú hayas realizado alguno para que me pudieras brindar tu experiencia pues te agradecería con demacía.

Actualmente estoy en otro proyecto con el mismo TDA2050 pero en bridge para obtener el doble de wattaje o casi el doble (que de hecho ya con uno tiene un sonido potente) y posteriormente un sistema de woofer y tweeter, que hasta se podría usar como ya has de saber con toda la serie de estos TDA20XX que no lo he terminado y ya pronto.

Saludos y gracias por la info


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 13, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> Hola Yetrox, fíjate que si tenía el gusto de conocer este tipo de amplificadores, incluyendo los propios integrados de un archivo pdf de alguien que subió al foro llamado “5000 integrados para amplificador” solo que no lo había oído con el nombre técnico SMD (como seguro verdaderamente se llaman) y si como me imaginé y en referencia comento, la parte de diodos, resistencias, capacitores, etc. Por lo regular es pequeña, por eso era mi duda, pues estos componentes que yo menciono así como otros, están diseñados para este tipo de integrado clase D específicamente y no sé si para un TDA2050 o tal vez si, habría que hacer el experimento o no se si tú hayas realizado alguno para que me pudieras brindar tu experiencia pues te agradecería con demacía.
> 
> Actualmente estoy en otro proyecto con el mismo TDA2050 pero en bridge para obtener el doble de wattaje o casi el doble (que de hecho ya con uno tiene un sonido potente) y posteriormente un sistema de woofer y tweeter, que hasta se podría usar como ya has de saber con toda la serie de estos TDA20XX que no lo he terminado y ya pronto.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la info


 
@vvnaon Para los todos los TDA y cuando digo todos son todos incluyendo la serie TDA20xx

Por si aun te quedan las dudas que si se puede dejo este Modulo SMD tanto para el TDA2030 como para TDA2050 a doble capa o Faz, por ello te lo comentaba, claro esta que hay que colocarle un disipador mas grandecito dependiendo el TDA a instalar.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 13, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @vvnaon Para los todos los TDA y cuando digo todos son todos incluyendo la serie TDA20xx
> 
> Por si aun te quedan las dudas que si se puede dejo este Modulo SMD tanto para el TDA2030 como para TDA2050 a doble capa o Faz, por ello te lo comentaba, claro esta que hay que colocarle un disipador mas grandecito dependiendo el TDA a instalar.
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/294/365/147/1147365294_226.jpg



Hey Yetrox está de lujo, estaría bien hacerle algunos ajustes al PCB para poder conectar la parte de las resistencias como SMD y quien quiera pues hacerlo así en vez de las resistencias de tamaño normal, y pues la verdad para hacerlo en doble cara la verdad si no tengo la infraestrucutra para ello, que se es cara porque no se puede hacer con el método de planchado ni serigrafía dada la presición qie deben de tener al centrar las capas.

Y como se podría pedir en una tienda de electrónica esos materiales, ¿Hay algún catálogo? Te lo digo porque lo único que me he dado cuenta de que tienen para diferenciarlos son números es por eso que te pregunto. De todas maneras lo checaré por internet  Muchas gracias por tu información y ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> no se puede hacer con el método de planchado ni serigrafía dada la presición qie deben de tener al centrar las capas


 
Hacés un lado planchado y percloruro , le hacés los cuatro agujeritos mas cercanos a las esquinas y con eso centrás el otro lado


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacés un lado planchado y percloruro , le hacés los cuatro agujeritos mas cercanos a las esquinas y con eso centrás el otro lado



Vale gracias por el consejo 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacés un lado planchado y percloruro , le hacés los cuatro agujeritos mas cercanos a las esquinas y con eso centrás el otro lado


Hay otra muuucho más fácil y directa.


Imprimís las dos caras - versión final - en sendos papeles (supongamos que las vamos a planchar).
Enfrentás y alineás ambas impresiones al trasluz juntando los papeles impresos de manera tal de que las dos impresiones queden juntas (para el lado de "adentro" de las dos páginas juntas).
Una vez que coincide todo, abrochas, pegás, cosés.. lo que se te ocurra hacer para que ambas páginas queden pegadas con un espacio al medio donde está el dibujo del PCB: te tiene que resultar como una "bolsa" con el dibujo del PCB alineado y del lado de "adentro".
Ahora metés la plaqueta doble faz dentro de la "bolsa", y al trasluz la ubicás para que quede entre los dibujos de los PCB (para simplificar este paso conviene recortar los dibujos de los PCB antes de alinearlos y pegarlos, para que quede una "bolsa" mas pequeña).
Ahora tenés un "sanguche" listo, así que dale con la plancha primero de un lado y luego del otro, dejando descansar un rato al cambiar de lado, por que si nó el calor puede ser demasiado alto y corres el riesgo de perjudicar la adherencia del cobre).
Una vez pegado el toner, metés todo al agua para que se despeguen los restos de papel y quitás todo el papel que quede pegoteado.
Ahora que tenés los dibujos en ambas caras, lo metés al percloruro.
Este método me lo enseñó mi amigo Juanito que es un "profesor" en diseño y construcción de PCBs simple y doble faz por el método de Doña Rosa: la plancha.

Gracias Juan!!! Sos un maestro para estas cosas!!!   

*PD:* Por ahí conviene pegar un poco un lado y luego un poco el otro, y después hacer el laburo completo de transferencia de toner. Esto es por que el papel se deforma bajo el calor y estas deformaciones pueden causar desplazamientos del la junta del papel... pero depende del papel que usen...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Me re gustó  , de un solo saque al percloruro


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 14, 2014)

Grosso método Dr. Zoidberg Grosso!!!!!! Muy bueno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2014)

*Este señor* es el inventor del método, yo solo lo traje acá..


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 15, 2014)

Me parece que trabaja con otro indeseable que andaba por aca hace un tiempo !


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 15, 2014)

También con el método Fotosensible se logra buenos PCB a doble faz, y con soldada a Horno para SMD fácil y rapido:


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 16, 2014)

Yetrox muy interesante método también y sobre todo muy rapido!!!! :-D

Les comento que ya lo probé en su version 2 X4 o sea estéreo y por suerte no se metió ruido u oscilaciones que era lo que inquietaba a algunos y a parte no perdió potencia también por si lo pensaron, le puse un transformador de 36 V a 2 A :-D

Les comparto fotos usando un control de tonos pasivo experimentaloide que se me ocurrió de agudos, medios, graves y matiz (flat vs tonos) que hace éste último posibilidades variadas respecto al matiz del tono, y en su origen éste experimento lo hice para rescatar volumen del control de tonos perdido por su condición de ser pasivo.

Les mando ésta versión para que se pueda colocar los filtros de 220 uf a 25 V y pues se vea más estético, que de verdad vale la pena armarlo, por experiencia propia  

Les mando fotos, el funcionamiento creo ya es axiomático 

Se me olvidó comentar que la medida debe ser de 2 X 3.5 cm


----------



## nando143 (May 2, 2015)

Hola, resulta que encontré un amplificador en construya su video rockola, es bastante sencillo, sin embargo en el pcb ya viene incluido los diodos y capacitores que hacen de rectificador y de filtrado, y eso a mi no me sirve porque ya tengo una fuente, que solo le faltaría regularle el voltaje de salida con unos diodos zener y listo.

El tema es que me puse a rediseñar el pcb para que sea mas pequeño y sacarle los 4 diodos y los 2 capacitores (que me ahorran dinero y espacio). El pcb original mide 7.2cm de ancho por 10.8cm de alto, pues la verdad es muy grande, y si quiero hacer cinco de estos me ocuparía todo el espacio de mi casa jaja.

Como soy principiante en esto y cometo muchos errores (entiendase cortocircuitos), he decidido subirlo aquí el pcb original y el que yo diseñé para que vean si hay algo anormal. Sería de gran ayuda.

Les dejo la imagen del pcb (hecho en pcb wizard)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129020&d=1430520475

Y aquí el pdf original de construyasuvideorockola.com
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129021&d=1430520487



Saludos y gracias desde yá.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2015)

nando143 dijo:


> Hola, resulta que encontré un amplificador en construya su video rockola, es bastante sencillo,. . . . .



¿ Leíste el tema antes de publicar tu consulta ?

Se habla de una placa de 20mm * 20mm que es bastante pequeño.

Ver el archivo adjunto 115336​


----------



## nando143 (May 2, 2015)

Si lo leí, pero parece ser que es ligeramente diferente, creo que le faltan algunos capacitores, además son de distintos valores, no es que diga que está mal, solo que es diferente y yo quiero hacer el que posteé, a no ser que el otro sea mucho mejor.
Estos son los componentes del que posteé:
*Resistencias de 1/4w*
1 R 33K
1 R 680 ohmios
1 R 22K
1 R 4,7 ohmios
*Condensadores*
2 C 220 uF / 35v
2 C 1 uF /35v
3 C 0,1 uF cerámico
1C 0,22 uF poliéster
1 C 22 uF / 35v

Tengo una duda, tengo una fuente de 35v dc y creo que este circuito se alimenta con 22v mas o menos, y necesito reducir el voltaje, con 1 diodo zener 1N4148 será posible reducirlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2015)

El 1N4148 no es un zener , además un zener  es de muy poca potencia , como para un préamplificador nomás , habría que ayudarlo con un transistor de potencia.

Se alimenta con ±22V o hasta 44Vdc fuente simple

Aqui tenes para alimentarlos con fuente simple :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=TDA2050+fuente+simple


----------



## nando143 (May 5, 2015)

Olvidé mencionar que el circuito tanto de la fuente como del amplificador son simetricos.

Y ya he hecho el pcb del amplificador y está todo soldado, no es posible pasar a fuente simple (eso creo). Revisando por ahí he encontrado una fuente de pc que tiene +12 -12, pero una es de 3A y la -12 0.5A ¿Afectará en algo los A?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2015)

La fuente de +-12 de PC no te sirve ya que la parte de -12 solo da 800mA (poca corriente)

Modificar el amplificador para fuente simple solo lleva dos resistencias y un capacitor de salida  , utilizarías la misma plaqueta !

O sinó :

Ver el archivo adjunto 12435

Pero con zeners de 20Vz.

Otra opción es hacerte un amplificador directamente para esa fuente :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/


----------



## nando143 (May 6, 2015)

Bueno, he encontrado un regulador por ahí creo que entrega 22v o 24v, no me acuerdo, pero el caso es que no explota nada, sin embargo el pcb que había posteado anteriormente está mal, me olvidé de hacer un puente y un pin del integrado iba conectado a otro lado tambien, ah un capacitor tambien estaba mal conectado, asi que lo subo de vuelta esta vez corregido.
Hoy conecté todo y funciona, de escuchar se escucha, pero con interferencia como si fuera una radio mal sintonizada.

¿Que podría ser?
Aclaro que en donde dice que va un capacitor 224 le puse un 104 porque no tengo el que pide, quizás sea eso no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2015)

Ponele dos juntos en paralelo de 104 en vez del 224

Es probable que sin gabinete y sin blindaje agarre una radio


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 7, 2015)

Esta es la versión de la revista Silicon Chip y se puede reducir a 35x30mm con pcb simple faz y componentes 1206.


----------



## nando143 (May 7, 2015)

Antes que nada, gracias por el circuito, lo haré mas adelante cuando tenga disponible el "presupuesto".

Bueno, el tema con el pcb que hice aparentemente anda todo bien, porque de escuchar se escucha y no se quema nada, solo que hace distorsion. El circuito se alimenta con +24v 0v -24v.

Medí la tensión en la bornera de entrada de la alimentacion positivo con masa y me da 24v (ok) pero masa con negativo me da 1.4v mas o menos y positivo con negativo me da 24v.

¿No debería negativo con masa dar -24v?

Puede ser que la fuente de alimentación sea la culpable? Como lo compruebo?

(Que dolor de cabeza)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2015)

O puede que hayas pasado de rosca al integrado 

La fuente sola , separada del circuito ¿Cuanto mide?


----------



## nando143 (May 8, 2015)

La fuente mide +37v 0v -37v, de ahí va a un regulador que lo baja a +24v 0v -24v.
No tengo con que sacar fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2015)

nando143 dijo:


> Medí la tensión en la bornera de entrada de la alimentacion positivo con masa y me da 24v (ok) pero masa con negativo me da 1.4v mas o menos y positivo con negativo me da 24v.


 
 Algo está mal 



> ¿No debería negativo con masa dar -24v?


 
Si  



nando143 dijo:


> La fuente mide +37v 0v -37v, de ahí va a un regulador que lo baja a +24v 0v -24v.
> No tengo con que sacar fotos


 
O sea que si la fuente sola *sin otra electrónica* mide +-24 , entonces o tenés un TDA2050 muerto , o el pobre 7824 no se está aguantando la paliza , lo cual es lógico porque es para 1,5A y vos le estás pidiendo más.

Saludos !

.


----------



## nando143 (May 8, 2015)

Leí por ahí que lo que se puede hacer es sacar el integrado y probar el voltaje, y si el voltaje se normaliza es porque el integrado está en corto.

Hice eso, saque el IC y medi la tension en la bornera de entrada del amplificador y me dio todo correcto +24v 0v -24v, así que supongo que el problema es el IC.
Debo recordar que en un principio que la patita 4 del IC no le había conectado a una resistencia y posiblemente eso haya sido el problema aunque en mensajes anteriores había posteado los errores que encontré en el pcb y posiblemente alguno de esos haya sido el culpable.
Por cierto, no estoy utilizando el 78xxx(no recuerdo bien), adjunto las imagenes de la fuente rectificadora y del regulador.

Que por cierto agradezco a DMC dommonation Corporation, o algo así se llama el user que me hizo los pcb


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2015)

Un capo Eduardo Domo  , es mas o menos el mismo circuito que te había pasado pero con Darlingtons

Podés probarle el LM1875 que es idéntico al TDA2050 , aunque mejorcito


----------



## SKYFALL (May 9, 2015)

con el LM1875 no tienes necesidad de montar un regulador de voltaje para bajar la tensión hasta +/- 20 VDC, el se puede aguantar máximo +/-30VDC ó 60VDC en fuente simple con el mismo circuito, usando un altavoz de 8Ω


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2015)

Pero la fuente dice que larga +/-37V, y eso le va a volar el 1875.
La mejor solucion es cambiar el trafo de la fuente y dejar de hacer experimentos incoherentes.


----------



## nando143 (May 11, 2015)

Si, si conecto directo a la fuente me manda a la luna el integrado, cambiar de transformador no se puede por 2 razones:
1) cambiar implica comprar otro trafo
2)el trafo aguanta muchos A

Por otro lado hoy he comprado otro tda2050 y el capacitor de 0,22uF de poliester, los he puesto pero sigue con el mismo problema de la distorsion y de que en masa con negativo me da muy bajo voltaje.

Sigo echandole la culpa a la fuente que podria estar metiendo ruido.
Lo que voy a hacer ahora es hacer un nuevo pcb, en realidad voy a hacer el pcb que viene con el pdf, es decir, el original, quizás el problema esté en mi pcb que yo hice y no me estoy dando cuenta, así, si el problema persiste en el pcb original al menos sabré que ese circuito está mal jajajaja.


----------

